# Opus X Chili Pepper Auction!



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have 1 Opus X Chili Pepper up for auction. The highest bid in cigars wins. Auction starts now and ends Friday at 10pm est. The winning bid of cigars will got to the troops-68TriShield will be the recipient of the winning bid of cigars-since he generously sends to the troops. To the winner of this auction, I will send 1 Chili Pepper and a few others of my choice. This cigar has NO coffin and has 5+ years on it. Questions-pm me. I will pm the winner with info when I get back from the airport(picking up my wife)-late Friday night.


----------



## forrest (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll get the bidding started with:

2 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
1 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 robusto
1 Tatuaje Havana VI
1 H Upmann Vintage Cameroon corona
1 La Unica 500

The Hemingways and RP90s are two of my favorite smokes. I haven't tried a Tat yet, but I have another that should taste the same, and I've heard great things. The Upmann and La Unica are both good solid sticks.

edit: I just realized this might be a huge lowball...I've never heard of the OpusX Chili Pepper, so if I messed things up I meant no offense. In any case, I'm just trying to get things started, not win :ss


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I will bid 20 cigars and nice auction.

scottie


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

very nice thought! This is certainly a collectors item, as I wouldn't ever smoke it if I won. Those who want it should go big...like putting up your child's savings account.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

bump-I was hoping to get more action on this since it is for the troops!!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I bid 21 cigars...:ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I bid 21 cigars...:ss


21? What a piker...

Here is a bid for 25 actual stogies, stogettes and/or stogillos.

Nice idea to raise cigars, H'6. Sorry that 68T'ield didn't take it seriously but 25 stogettes is serious.

Is this the final bid? I guess so. You can just mail me the Opus now, thank you very much.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

If this is still open I'll go 30 nice sticks, nah, make it 35 just to keep it interesting.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

forrest said:


> edit: I just realized this might be a huge lowball...I've never heard of the OpusX Chili Pepper, so if I messed things up I meant no offense. In any case, I'm just trying to get things started, not win :ss


Chili pepper is part of the opus 22 set for the last couple of years. If you get to vegas, you can also find them at casa for a premium. moki's site is a good resource http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=134


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll go 40... :tu


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll go to 50.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Back to you, Dave.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

2 cases of Phillie Blunts..._*SOUR APPLE FLAVOR!!*_

A case is usually 1800 `gars, and you gotta figure a discount of $.22/cigar, that's *$792 worth of cigars!*

:r :ss :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Back to you, Dave.


I go 55!


thunderbucks said:


> 2 cases of Phillie Blunts..._*SOUR APPLE FLAVOR!!*_
> 
> A case is usually 1800 `gars, and you gotta figure a discount of $.22/cigar, that's *$792 worth of cigars!*
> 
> :r :ss :r


Please don't...


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Way outa my league, but if you feel so inclined I'd be more than happpy to take it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ragin' cajun said:


> Way outa my league, but if you feel so inclined I'd be more than happpy to take it.


Send 20 cigars to the Troops, and the winner will send you a picture of the Chili Pepper.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Send 20 cigars to the Troops, and the winner will send you a picture of the Chili Pepper.


I'll make it 30 if I can get it autographed by the Chili Pepper! :chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

thunderbucks said:


> I'll make it 30 if I can get it autographed by the Chili Pepper! :chk


That would be Red Hot!! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Come on folks,if I have to I'll take the Chili Pepper  Tell you what,I'll add a 3 pack of "Super Premiums" to the high bidder unless it's me of course...

As added incentive,I will get on phone with the winner and let him/her pick the 3 smokes.They can be CC or NC...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Dave, that is very generous of you !


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I will go 60 cigars on this.


scottie


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I can do 60; but we ain't talking top shelf, all hand rolled though.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

volfan said:


> I will go 60 cigars on this.
> 
> scottie





SmokinApe said:


> I can do 60; but we ain't talking top shelf, all hand rolled though.


Tie breaker please...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

ummm.. i'll be the judge of this tie-breaker.


I'll go 75 hand-rolled ceegars.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

76...


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

how about 76 and one half burnt swisher?

better round that up to 100... 

100 hand rolled ceegars from me


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

volfan said:


> I will go 60 cigars on this.
> 
> scottie





SmokinApe said:


> I can do 60; but we ain't talking top shelf, all hand rolled though.





khubli said:


> how about 76 and one half burnt swisher?
> 
> better round that up to 100...
> 
> 100 hand rolled ceegars from me


Wow! (Dave is worried he's going to have to dig deep for Ji :r)


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

101


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

sheeeeeesh, what's up with getting 1-upped twice... betcha it doesn't happen again...


here we go 125 cigars.


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

I could never smoke the Chili Pepper if I got it. I gotta figure most people would feel that way. What a way a great way to get some enjoyment out of it, though. The winner get the Chili Pepper, the troops get a ton of cigars, and you get the enjoyment of making it happen. Great idea!:tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

khubli said:


> sheeeeeesh, what's up with getting 1-upped twice... betcha it doesn't happen again...
> 
> here we go 125 cigars.


Ya got me, I can only do about 105. I hope someone else beats your ass... :bx


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> Ya got me, I can only do about 105. I hope someone else beats your ass... :bx


I hope that this statement was made in jest. The big picture is cigars for the troops.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

volfan said:


> I hope that this statement was made in jest. The big picture is cigars for the troops.


Of course, and because it is for the troops I want the bids to go up. Sorry if the levity in my post came across as agression.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> Of course, and because it is for the troops I want the bids to go up. Sorry if the levity in my post came across as agression.


it is all good brother, just wanted to make sure. I appreciate all of your bids.

scottie


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

glad to see this take off!! thanks all, i know the troops appreciate the cigars we send. Dave when this is done ,i will also send you some sticks for the troops.:u


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Oustanding bids guys!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

volfan said:


> it is all good brother, just wanted to make sure. I appreciate all of your bids.
> 
> scottie


Yeah, no problems. I just wish I had more "disposable" sticks.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> Yeah, no problems. I just wish I had more "disposable" sticks.


All cigars are 'disposable' once you put the fire to them ! :ss


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

khubli said:


> sheeeeeesh, what's up with getting 1-upped twice... betcha it doesn't happen again...
> 
> here we go 125 cigars.


That's a nice number but I like whole numbers, so lets say 150.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

discdog said:


> That's a nice number but I like whole numbers, so lets say 150.


And after speanding half the night counting and recounting I was gonna got up to 126 today.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Hurricane6, I think I broke your contest. :hn


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

discdog said:


> Hurricane6, I think I broke your contest. :hn


If it benefits the troops-it can't be broken!:tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I sincerely salute this contest, and Hurricane for making it happen. Those guys deserve any relief from the stress they endure on a daily basis.

While I can't hang with the bidders in this contest, I am feeling good watching the bidding increase.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

150 going once...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm impressed!! :tu Great job guys!! Let's get that number up there!!

(silently lurking)


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

whew...this is way outta my league! I think i only own 150 sticks. Thanks to all you Bro's for offering up some good sticks to the troops :tu

Besides, i already got a chili pepper


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Go big gorillas!! Its for a good cause!! :u


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

I would like to make this little more interesting by donating the following cigars to the auction.

3 custom rolled cigars from the unmentionable place (1 Salomones, 1 Diademas and either a torp or sublime). If you want to know more about these cigars pm me.

1 Cohiba also from the unmentionable place(The big new release in maduro wrapper. If you don't know what this is pm me.)

1 Bolivar also from the unmentionable place (This is re-release and it has a gold foil on it. PM me if you don't know what this is).



I will be on vacation from Saturday so I probably will not be able to ship until either end of next week or Monday the following week.

Good Luck bidding.

Thanks again to Hurricane6 for running the auction.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

David is offering up 5 very sought after cigars from a special place.I'm thinking about bidding again myself...


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

snowy said:


> I would like to make this little more interesting by donating the following cigars to the auction.
> 
> 3 custom rolled cigars from the unmentionable place (1 Salomones, 1 Diademas and either a torp or sublime). If you want to know more about these cigars pm me.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!-I have no idea what these are, but they sound great! a big thanks to you for helping out!!!:tu :u


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> David is offering up 5 very sought after cigars from a special place.I'm thinking about bidding again myself...


:tpd::dr


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

This is fantastic - unfortunately I'd have to bid my entire collection at this point. 

Nice work guys!!! :tu


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

I am suprised this is not getting much action. Are you all waiting for the last minute to bid ?


This is also a shameless bump for this thread.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Snowy, if no one jumps on this, I'd like to make the suggestion that you offer it up separately and I'll add an Opus "A" in coffin and a couple of hard to find domestics, if that would be okay?

But, I'm really hoping someone wants to "try" this now. :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Alright let's get this rolling....

Team Mr. Maduro/Khubli bid 200 cigars.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

khubli said:


> Alright let's get this rolling....
> 
> Team Mr. Maduro/Khubli bid 200 cigars.


What are you guys going to do if you win the auction. Split the Diademas in half and each smoke a half ? 

Lets see if we can get more interest in this auction.

Right now the high bid is 200 cigars (Team of MK).

Following prizes are up for auction:

*An OPUS X Chili Pepper (This is a very rare cigar.) from Hurricane6
Personal phone call from 68Trishield to pick the 3 cigars.
3 Custom rolled cigars from ISOM (It is from Miramar and the following sizes Salomones, Diademas and either a torp or sublime).
1 Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios
1 Bolivar Gold Medal.*

I am adding the following to the winner of the auction.

*1 La Flor Dominicana Cameroon Cabinet Lancero (This is a special blend only 100 boxes were made for a shop in GA. Discdog was kind enough to organize the box purchase of these cigar).*

*1 Pepin Blue Label Lancero (This is also a special blend espcially made by Don Pepin for the same shop in GA.)*

*1 Arturo Fuente Anejo Shark Cameroon wrapper (I hate to give this up but it is for a good cause. This cigar came in a special holiday sampler last year from holts. Note the wrapper all Sharks are Maduro not Cameroon).*

I hope this peaks more interest.

Hurricane6 if I am out of line here let me know. This is your auction and I don't want to offend anyone.

Good bidding


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Since this is too rich for my blood, I will throw in a couple of Anejos (#46) or choice of other high-end sticks (via PM or phone call) to the winner.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

volfan said:


> Since this is too rich for my blood, I will throw in a couple of Anejos (#46) or choice of other high-end sticks (via PM or phone call) to the winner.


:tpd:, but I'll throw NICE 10 pack to the winner once determined.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

snowy said:


> What are you guys going to do if you win the auction. Split the Diademas in half and each smoke a half ?


I'm sure we can figure what do with the smokes.... :tu



> Lets see if we can get more interest in this auction.
> 
> Right now the high bid is 200 cigars (Team of MK).
> 
> ...


Wow... I had bid 125 alone for an Opus X Chili Pepper and selection from Dave. The stakes have just increased 5x and the high bid is 200 cigars from team MK?

I know no one is going to let this go for 200, but if you do..... Thank you Rick, Bob, Snowy, Scotty, and Tidefan for the great contributions !


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

khubli said:


> I'm sure we can figure what do with the smokes.... :tu
> 
> Wow... I had bid 125 alone for an Opus X Chili Pepper and selection from Dave. The stakes have just increased 5x and the high bid is 200 cigars from team MK?
> 
> I know no one is going to let this go for 200, but if you do..... Thank you Rick, Bob, Snowy, Scotty, and Tidefan for the great contributions !


Now we're talking. Lets see how serious you are Ji, 250?


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

discdog said:


> Now we're talking. Lets see how serious you are Ji, 250?


Are you bidding 250?


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Are you bidding 250?


Affirmative.:ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Bob.. you are a maniac !!!! :: humble bow ::


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

khubli said:


> Bob.. you are a maniac !!!! :: humble bow ::


Man you know it's about the cause, not the sticks.:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

discdog said:


> Man you know it's about the cause, not the sticks.:tu


Absolutely ! :ss:tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I would like to pool 100 sticks with team MK for a total of 300. As stated these are not preimum sticks but all hand roll with some being sandwitch style.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You'll have to take that up with them I reckon :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

wow, I just got done counting my cigars and was about to bid 225 with 20 cutters. Now I have to go back and see if I can find some more. 

Tag team anyone?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> I would like to pool 100 sticks with team MK for a total of 300. As stated these are not preimum sticks but all hand roll with some being sandwitch style.





N3uka said:


> wow, I just got done counting my cigars and was about to bid 225 with 20 cutters. Now I have to go back and see if I can find some more.
> 
> Tag team anyone?


That would be a pretty formidable bid if you 2 went in together.. you'd just have to figure out how to split the winnings.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok the high bid right now is 250 sticks by Discdog. I believe Mr.Maduro won the July 4th auction for the troops with a bid of 251. But that auction had a Cuban Davidoff in it.....

So here is the prize as it stands now.

Following prizes are up for auction:

An OPUS X Chili Pepper (This is a very rare cigar.) from Hurricane6

Personal phone call from 68Trishield to pick the 3 cigars.

3 Custom rolled cigars from ISOM (It is from Miramar and the following sizes Salomones, Diademas and either a torp or sublime).

1 Cohiba Maduro 5 Genios

1 Bolivar Gold Medal.

1 La Flor Dominicana Cameroon Cabinet Lancero (This is a special blend only 100 boxes were made for a shop in GA. Discdog was kind enough to organize the box purchase of these cigar).

1 Pepin Blue Label Lancero (This is also a special blend espcially made by Don Pepin for the same shop in GA.)

1 Arturo Fuente Anejo Shark Cameroon wrapper (I hate to give this up but it is for a good cause. This cigar came in a special holiday sampler last year from holts. Note the wrapper all Sharks are Maduro not Cameroon).

2 Anejo #46 or other high-end cigar from Volfan. (You might get a personal call from Scottie as well to determine the sticks).

10 Cigars from Tidefan73.

That makes it 24 cigars total (several of which are rare.)

Here is my final addition to the auction. It seems that everytime someone puts up a new addition the bids get higher. For those of you waiting to see what the final prize is going to be before bidding I am telling you now I personally will not put up anymore after this.

*Any box of cigars that comes in box of ten regular production cigars(including CC) that are not rare (like opusX, Anejos or other limited editions, although I think Opus and Anejos do not come in box of tens.) and can be found on sites that I use to purchase cigars (this is mainly for CCs. For NC if you have a site that sells the cigar you want just let me know), and within reason (like box of PSP2 or Monte#2 is reasonable but not a box of Cohiba Maduro 5 or 100th anni Davidoffs.)*

If you have any questions about the new addition to the auction *do not *pm me. I am about to leave work and I will not check pms....

Bid away guys. You have I think 4 hours and 30 mins.

I think this makes the total cigar count at 34 which is pretty similar to the July 4th auction.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

N3uka, I am game to kick 100 if you are...


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> N3uka, I am game to kick 100 if you are...


I think it is better to team up via PM. Just my opinion...


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

This is actually very exciting. I am eager to see who the winner and what the finally bid is....


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Snowy, I am amazed at your generosity and drive to get more cigars for the troops. Regardless what happens in this thread, the troops will get cigars from me.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

khubli said:


> Snowy, I am amazed at your generosity and drive to get more cigars for the troops. Regardless what happens in this thread, the troops will get cigars from me.


This is fun and exciting and it is for a good cause. Besides Mr.maduro bid 251 by himself on the July 4th auction, you two combined can come up with more than 250 (Just a little goating to extract a higher bid).:r


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, btw the winner please send me a pm with what you want and do not get freaked if I don't answer your pms right away. I will be in AC trying to win some money to pay for the items in this auction (j/k).


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I was online with the cell phone, it was difficult to PM. On the laptop now.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

If a group of more than 2 team up to win, I will adjust prize accordingly.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Team MKS goes 300 cigars.

Mr. Maduro
Khubli
SmokinApe


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

What a great auction, for a great cause! :tu

This just helps prove how awesome all the Gorillas are here at CS! :tu:tu


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Snowy-excellent job getting this REALLY movin'!:tu My hats off to all who are participating!! This is fun to watch and truly amazing!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

What is the bid to beat now and what is the time frame of the auction?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

300 and 10:00PM


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm in for 350.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> 300 and 10:00PM


eastern time


----------



## thassanice (Apr 11, 2007)

discdog said:


> I'm in for 350.


Wow. Just wow. :tu


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Where are you at team MKS?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is Team MKS final bid: 375 cigars.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Alright, I'm in for 400.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, I am really impressed. You guys are doing a great thing for the troops. :tu


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

I am pleased to be in the company of so many fine brothers that are loaded (with money and possibly liquor)! :ss

What an amazing auction this has turned in to....WOW!!! I thought Mr. Maduro was crazy (which he is) for his Fourth of July auction win...but, you guys are in a different league! I humbly bow to each of you. :tu


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

squid said:


> I am pleased to be in the company of so many fine brothers that are loaded (with money and possibly liquor)! :ss
> 
> What an amazing auction this has turned in to....WOW!!! I thought Mr. Maduro was crazy (which he is) for his Fourth of July auction win...but, you guys are in a different league! I humbly bow to each of you. :tu


:tpd:
Damn, you guys are crazy!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Bob,

My hats off to you. I will raise my glass many times in your honor. You are a VERY GENEROUS BOTL. I'll take the liberty to say thank you for the troops !

Ji


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

squid said:


> I am pleased to be in the company of so many fine brothers that are loaded (with money and possibly liquor)! :ss
> 
> What an amazing auction this has turned in to....WOW!!! I thought Mr. Maduro was crazy (which he is) for his Fourth of July auction win...but, you guys are in a different league! I humbly bow to each of you. :tu


Squid, these plus others were destined for you, now I have to go find some more. No problem. I'll be talking to ya shortly. 
Bob


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

bummer, tried to place an order and just found out they are backordered. A bunch of sticks and cutters will be going to dave next time I see him anyway.

Congrats to whoever wins and awesome Auction guys :tu


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

Way out of my league, but simply awesome to watch the generosity. :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I would like to add to the prize, a bottle of patron you get to choose between anejo, reposado, blanco.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

If this is over PM me where I need to send the stuff.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Ji just arrived at the lounge and handed me a AVO 22, awesome stick! Thank you very much.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you ALL for the awesome effort put into this! discdog-you are truly generous beyond words.:tu pm me an addy Brother and I'll get your sticks in the mail!! Dave, snowy and everyone else who offered up prizes, thanks very much and hit discdog up with a pm.:u


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Bob... congratulations. This is a great thing you've done ! It was a pleasant surprise running into you tonight at Highland Cigar. I'm glad you enjoyed the Avo !


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Rick.. can you PM me an address as well on where to send smokes to the troops? I want to send a package to go along to the troops as well.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Unbelievable!!!

What else can I say...:tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

khubli said:


> Rick.. can you PM me an address as well on where to send smokes to the troops? I want to send a package to go along to the troops as well.


:tpd: My totally losing bid still stands as a contribution even if I don't get to bury the Chili Pepper in the yard and see if it grows into a cigar bush.

Who's shipping this puppy?


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dave(68TriShield)- will be receiving packages for the troops.:tu. Thanks for the help Dave!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> :tpd: My totally losing bid still stands as a contribution even if I don't get to bury the Chili Pepper in the yard and see if it grows into a cigar bush.
> 
> Who's shipping this puppy?


It looks like that would be me...


hurricane6 said:


> Dave(68TriShield)- will be receiving packages for the troops.:tu. Thanks for the help Dave!


No, thank you you for doing this Rick! PM has been sent to the winner :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW! This was crazy!! Great for the cause!


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Cigars are packed up and will ship on Monday. I threw a few extra in, some of them seemed to be so little. lol Again, thanks for the auction, it was fun and very worthwhile effort.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

so is this cigar ever going to get smoked??


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> so is this cigar ever going to get smoked??


Maybe when my daughter graduates law school in a couple of years. Until then, I may need it for tuition money. lol


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

discdog said:


> Maybe when my daughter graduates law school in a couple of years. Until then, I may need it for tuition money. lol


Congrats Discdog. What a generous bid. I never thought that the bid would go this high.


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

WTG, Bob. RG bump for you and David. I can't give a bump to Ji and Hurricane6 anymore, so help me out here guys.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

avo_addict said:


> WTG, Bob. RG bump for you and David. I can't give a bump to Ji and Hurricane6 anymore, so help me out here guys.


:tpd: I got 'em all!! 2 yesterday, 2 today!! Great job guys!!! :tu

:u :u :u


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Bob-DC#03010120000267926210. Thanks a million for your support!!:ss


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Dave's package went out on Tuesday, John's left today. I'll pm the #'s tomorrow when I get back to the office. My wife tells me I recieved a package today, looking forward to seeing what came in.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hurricane6 sent his troop smokes as promised,5Vegas A's :dr
And wouldn't you know it he sent a bomb at the same time
Rick,umm err...I really wasn't expecting this,I don't know what to say (imagine that)other then WOW!!!!!








this one deserves it's own picture...


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

DiscDog,
PM me your addy so I can get you your winnings I chipped in!!! 

Congrats on the BIG bid!!!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

You guys did a good thang..:tu


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Dave and John, have both of your packages been delivered now? I have another box for each of ya that will be sent out on Monday. Not cigars but hopefully supplies that can be used too.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

discdog said:


> Dave and John, have both of your packages been delivered now? I have another box for each of ya that will be sent out on Monday. Not cigars but hopefully supplies that can be used too.


Sticks arrived today. Thanks again, I know the troops appreciate it bigtime!!

John


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

discdog said:


> Dave and John, have both of your packages been delivered now? I have another box for each of ya that will be sent out on Monday. Not cigars but hopefully supplies that can be used too.


Yes Bob,I posted here I think.Thank you for all you've done :u


----------

